# 1/24 cars at Walgreens 3 for 14.00 Heads up!



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

If you have a Walgreens around, they are selling 3 1/24 vehicles for 14.00! Been to two so far, one was out, but the other had some nice classics so i picked them out. Going to check some other local Walgreens too.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Guess I'll go check my store out. Later RJD


----------

